# Niacinamide



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone ever try it for anxiety? I think I should. A naturopath suggested it for my father when he got agitated - he had alzheimer's.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

scarpia said:


> Anyone ever try it for anxiety? I think I should. A naturopath suggested it for my father when he got agitated - he had alzheimer's.


If you appreciate your liver, I wouldn't take the recommended doses. There are alternatives, mostly aminoacids like 5-HTP, Taurine and PharmaGABA. Also magnesium.

The most important thing is to find out the cause of your anxiety, I got checked for thyroid problems, and I found out i have thyroiditis, which causes me hypothyroidism. I'm trying to isolate the real cause, because I think it all originates in my liver, since I have a condition called Gilbert's syndrome, and considering the active thyroid hormone (T3) is created from the inactive form (T4) in the liver, I'm sure there is a relationship.

Good luck, but please, before attempting to try one hundred supplements like I did, get a blood test.


----------

